# Intro and Hopefully an Interesting Question



## triton2toro (Jul 28, 2013)

I recently got into airplane modeling, and have chosen to build planes from WWII. To me, there were so many iconic planes, across so many different nations, deciding to build WWII model airplanes was a no brainer. I want to display my planes with a little information about each one- most of which I can find on the internet. However, since my friends probably no little about WWII planes, I was hoping to add a note about what movies a plane may have appeared in. For example, "The Mitsubishi A6M Zero was seen flown by pilots during the Pearl Harbor attack in the movie Pearl Harbor." (Btw, I don't know if that's true or not. So I'm hoping that WWII aircraft enthusiasts would watch a WWII movie and recognize the plane. 
Here's a list of the planes I will or have built so far.

P 40B Tiger Shark
Mitsubishi A6M3 Type 32 Zero
Messerschmitt BF 109G-10
P 51D Mustang
Supermarine Spitfire MK1
P 47D Thunderbolt
TBF Avenger Torpedo Bomber
P38J Lightning
F6F-5 Hellcat

Hopefully, someone will be able to tell me what movies these planes may have appeared in. Thanks a lot in advance. I plan to start building a few more obscure (obscure to me at least) planes in the future, but that's my list for now!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not being a movie watching person, I'm not going to hazard a guess here(and don't get the lads going on the Pearl Harbor movie) but others will pop in and steer you right. Welcome from Canader, eh and welcome to the forum where it's always Christmas 

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2013)

I had a thread on here that had most planes from movies. Will try to find for you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2013)

and I found it....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/movie-plane-quiz-10763.html


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. It might be tough to match the actual marks and the more recent the movie, the more chance that the aircraft will be CGI.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome.

Think most of your answers should be in the thread already posted.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2013)

g'day mate welcome aboard....


----------

